# RedRose Loft - Starter Loft design



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

*I have recently noted that the RedRose website has gone down. Also, a lot of people are in need of the design for the starter loft. I did alittle digging around and I got the original website page for it. HAVE A GREAT TIME BUILDING YOUR LOFT.


https://web.archive.org/web/20131126024711/http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm*





*-Jasmeet*

​


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

This is awesome. Thanks for posting it. I have never heard of anything like this. Do they have a historical snapshot of every website?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

*

Flapdoodle said:



This is awesome. Thanks for posting it. I have never heard of anything like this. Do they have a historical snapshot of every website?

Click to expand...

No and yes, It doesnt automatically create a timeline of every single website. You have to go to the archive website and create it yourself. This isn't hard at all go to this website and on the bottom right hand corner it says save page now and paste the link of the website on to that and your done. Hope I helped.


- Jasmeet​*


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

The link is not currently working ill figure out something else for you guys.


----------

